# Importing a motorcycle?



## travelling-man

I know someone here posted a thread about how they'd imported a motorcycle from the UK and the costs and problems with matriculation but can't for the life of me find it anywhere. 

So can someone please tell me what import taxes would be payable on an 1100 cc machine with a value of €3000 and what the matriculation hassles are please?

This is for an existing resident importing from the UK and NOT an incoming immigrant. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## canoeman

A questamite with Customs Simulator without correct year is appox 130€ +23% IVA, + IPO,(+noise test) +IMTT, +Conservastoria Registration + IUC

Suggest you contact in2bikes who recently posted and used agent recommended by Customs at Averio, he never came back as to whether decibel test reguired, regs state yes but maybe a change?

Bikes aren't a hassle or expensive you just need a bill of sale and bike registered to you at DVLA (you will need to supply a UK address even though notifying them you are exporting) plus as a personal import none of the 5 year ownership/selling conditions


----------



## travelling-man

Found it:

AML - Ana Maria Lopes Agência de legalização | ATRA 

Thanks.


----------



## canoeman

Don't think you come under Aveiro Customs though, ask first if it makes a difference as supposed to be Customs for your area for importation/matriculation


----------



## travelling-man

I had to take my old Jeep to Aviero when they requested a second inspection but will check on that...... thanks for the tip.


----------



## In 2 bikes

sorry guys, I could have sworn I put an update on this subject.

The update would be that the agent, mentioned above, charged 350 euros and did the entire process for me on production of my Passport, V5, and residency certificate. It took approx 3-4 weeks for the actual livret (log book) to come through the post. 

I then went to a local motor factors and showed them the livret and they made a plate for me for 10 euros. There was no requirement for any sort of inspection or noise test and there still isn't an MOT process for bikes here yet.

Insurance was done on the internet and sadly is really hard to find with theft cover.

FYI my bike is an XTZ660 2009 model - UK value £3800 - PT Value about the same money.


----------



## canoeman

Thanks, I really find sound test odd as it's certainly a requirement at Faro, can you just clarify that Agents fees included
Customs fees, IMTT registration and Conservatoria Registration with the IUC as an extra

Nice to here of a company really supplying a great reasonable priced service.

Insurance in Portugal I always find better dealing with an agent a friend put me onto our current insurers because he got a good online deal, we used a local agent and now have house & car insurance with them and have better cover and lower premiums than him.


----------



## In 2 bikes

canoeman said:


> Thanks, I really find sound test odd as it's certainly a requirement at Faro, can you just clarify that Agents fees included
> Customs fees, IMTT registration and Conservatoria Registration with the IUC as an extra
> 
> Nice to here of a company really supplying a great reasonable priced service.
> 
> Insurance in Portugal I always find better dealing with an agent a friend put me onto our current insurers because he got a good online deal, we used a local agent and now have house & car insurance with them and have better cover and lower premiums than him.


The fees ( 350 euros ) included the 'declared import' tax of 72 euros, the custom's fees, and the agents fees.

Just to remind everyone, I did not request a ' single vehicle, personal, import exemption' from tax and therefore paid the import tax purely to save on further administration and also to stop the block of being able to sell the vehicle for several years ( unless import tax, or part thereof is paid up at that future date of sale ).

The AT finance web site / portal shows one's vehicles against their own fiscal number and in my case the new Portuguese registration and a line next to it stating the original, U.K., registration and it was imported from the United Kingdom.

On receiving my livret / log book I had to sign on to the same AT finance web site and against my fiscal number I could see that I had to pay the IUC / road tax of 50 euros. This was done by printing off the relevant page which had a bar code and then took that to a post office and paid the IUC there.

Insurance.. I went personally to Fidelidade and paid 350 euros for cover for the Portuguese truck I own. Spookily I went to the bank, Millenium, on other business and the clerk, who we know, asked what I had paid for my car insurance. After revealing the figure, she said she (the bank) would easily beat it. She did.. I then paid the bank 240 Euros for the exact same cover and returned to Fidelidade, who refunded my premium. ( you, the purchaser, have 30 days 'cooling off' if you wish to cancel the policy without a fee)

Hope this helps


----------



## 746786

Hi folks, I posted a new thread on the subject before I came across this one (have cross-referenced it for anyone searching the subject). I was just wondering if anyone could update the information on here or confirm that it's still valid now in 2017.

Are MoT tests still not required for motorcycles in Portugal?

Are inspections and noise tests still not required as in 2 bikes has mentioned in his experience?

Is it still as reasonably priced to import a bike with the help of an agent like the one mentioned above? (If I did move to Portugal I would bring it with me at the time from the UK)

Thanks for your help


----------

